# FURminator



## Krissa (Jan 11, 2011)

I did a quick search about the topic of FURminators for rabbits on the forum and I wanted to see if anyone else used them too.

I use a dog sized one on my cats and dog - it is wonderful but I am afraid the blade may tear my rabbit's skin. One of my cat's hates it - she is a skinny cat and I think that may have something to do with it. I comb her very gently.

I am currently using a baby brush on Zander to get him used to brushing because I know what rabbit shedding season looks like :vacuum:

Anyone have any problems with the FURminator and their rabbits?


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one and have used it. It works well on some rabbits, though you have to be careful because you can over-brush until there's a bald spot (but it's probably the same with dogs and cats). If you're gentle, it shouldn't hurt the skin.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought one and I find it hard to use on my small lionheads. I find you have to press too hard (or I may not be using it right) to get any fur and I'm afraid, I'll hurt them. I got one of those wire cat brushes and I get so much more fur with that. I have heard that it's great but maybe my buns are too small (I wish THAT were true!)


----------



## Krissa (Jan 11, 2011)

Tweetiepy wrote:


> I find you have to press too hard (or I may not be using it right) to get any fur and I'm afraid, I'll hurt them.



Thats what I was thinking, with my cats I press hard but they like it. My big male will stretch out and purr the whole time. I'm just worried about delicate rabbit skin. I'll try one of those cat slicker brushes then. Thanks!


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used one in the past and haven't had an issue. I find that, for the most part, I don't even have to really push. It's just the weight of the Furminator on the rabbit and it just glides over and gets the hair. I know a couple other people who use it in the hopping club and I don't think they have had an issue either.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 11, 2011)

The Furminator works better when the rabbit is shedding and/or moulting. If they aren't shedding, then you won't get much off them. 
You do need to do it gently. Also pay close attention and don't do one area too much or you can end up with bald spots.


----------



## Krissa (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol, I just imagined a half bald rabbit 'disaproving' of the FURminator.:laugh:


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't find that I need to push hard - instead, I adjust the angle that I'm brushing at. 

Also, different brushes work for different rabbits. I have 3 brushes - a wire slicker, a furminator, and a Hairbuster comb. The slicker works well on one rabbit (mini lop) but doesn't work at all on my holland. They have the same basic fur type, but the holland's is much more silky and longer, while the mini lop's is shorter and more dense. The Hairbuster comb would be my first choice if I had to pick only one because it works relatively well on both.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one, and I love it. It works great for Rex type fur too. 

Hmmmm....... Now if I could only figure out where I PUT my Furminator.... :?


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 12, 2011)

I have one that I use when the rabbits are shedding and I think it works really well. I don't use much pressure either. I only really use it when they are shedding though, when they're not I use a small bristle brush on them.

I use the cat sized furminator on my small rabbits, my smallest is a 2.5 lb lionhead. I originally got it for my small dog before I learned that you're not suppose to use it on dog breeds that are single coated. Luckily buying it wasn't a waste because I just use it for the rabbits now.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

I have and tried many different types de-shedding tools.

The one I like best is The Fur Fiend. The pointson the brush is tapered so it is more effective in gathering hair.You don't need any pressure. Practice by running it along the top of you hand. Size doesn't matter. I got the large size (for medium & large dogs) and find it works faster on small Netherland Dwarfs (Pebbles). I got mine at Canadian Tire, but had to buy two more. The first one I lent out and never got returned. The second one, I gave it away as a Christmas gift.And hopefully I can keep the third one.

The best combination is the Zoom Groom and the Fur Fiend. I run the vacuum while I brush to take the hair off the brushes.

I also have a small Furminator, but I don't use it anymore.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

I should have bought the small Furminator for $5 bucks when I had the chance! :foreheadsmack:

Oh well. Maybe I can find it for a deal somewhere else! Because we all know that Spring will be coming soon enough! *hopefully*


----------



## tiabia0 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ive had the furminator for a couple years now. paid $35 for it. works great, you just gotta be gentle. my mini rex sheds like crazy so its a must have for her.


----------



## Dulmit (Feb 4, 2011)

My bunnies don't seem to do well with it. It could just be me, but I get almost nothing off them. The rubber curry brush I have seems to work the best and the buns are much more comfortable with it.


----------

